# ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

سلام عليكم اخواني العزاء انا بحمد الله اني وجدت هذا المنتدى الطيب كيف استفسر عن حالتي
ولكن ارجوكم ان تتقبلوا استفسارتي بكل هدوء وان ترشدوني وتساعدوني
انا انسان مسلم في الاخص من فلسطين من مدينة نابلس 
عمري الان 25 سنه
ولكن انا متعلق في السيد المسيح والسيده مريم العزاء من زمان زمان زمان زمان
كل فتره بنزل على بيت لحم على الكنسيه وبتأمل الكنسيه وبجلس فيها لفترات طويله
ورحت على الناصره
وعندي كمان انجيل 
بقرء فيه
انا اهلي انتبهو علي من زمان اني متعلق في المسيح
وذلك لكترة الاسئله عن المسيح وله احتفاظي بصلبان وفي الانجيل ايضاً
ولكن سؤالي ليش انا بضل احمل في السيده مريم العزراء؟؟؟؟
فأنا احبها حب مش طبيعي ودايماً بشوفها في احلامي
وحتى في الصدفه تاريخ ميلادي من تاريخ مولد السيد المسيح 25/12
انا ولدت في هذا التاريخ ايضاً
انا فعلاُ متعلق في السيد المسيح وفي امنا مريم العزاء
وعنا سوره في القران اسمها سورة مريم
بسمعها دائماً وعلى التواصل
لشدة حبي له السيده مريم العزاء
شو السبب اخوانا تعلقي الكبير في المسيح ؟؟؟
شو السبب اخواني وانا من صغري بذهب الى الكنأس 
وابي كان بقاتلني بشده زمان
لاني كنت اسألوو عن المسيح كتيرررر
ومره شاف الصلبان والانجيل 
وعملي مشكله كبيره
مش هون المهم المهم
انا عندي استفسار
هل شدة تعلقي في المسيح
بدل اني حابب ادخل في المسيح وهاي كلها اشياء من عند الله
وخاصه اني دايماً بشوف السيده العزاء في منامي
دايماً بشوفها وبتخيلهاا كتيررررررررررررررر
انا بحبها كتيرر كتير كتير
ارجوكم ساعدوني على الطريق الصحيح
ووعوني وفهمني 
مع العلم اني قرئت الانجيل
ولكن لم افهم منه الكثير
ساعدوني
وانا بأنتظار ردودكم الطيبه 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

هل تؤمن بالمسيح انه الله الظاهر بالجسد و انه صُلب ليغفر خطاياك؟


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر اخي على الرد السريع
انا امأن في السيد المسيح
ولكن انا لم احلم في السيد المسيح
انا احلم في سيدتنا مريم العزارء
وانا احب المسيح جداً جداً
ومتعلق فيه جداً
بس انا حابب اتعمق اكتر واعرف كل شي اكتر لاني متل ما اتفضلت انا قرئت الكتاب المقدس 
وشفت اديش ساعد الناس واديش كان منيح مع تلاميذه
بس ياريت اتساعدني واضلك معي خطوه بخطوه
وياريت ما تحكي معي عن الصليب ويغفر خطاياي لاني ما بعرف عن شو بتقصد
اخي الكريم عشان هيك بحكيلك خليك معي اشويه اشويه
ياريت ماشي حبيبي
وانا بأنتظار ردك


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

انا مستعد لمساعدتك و التكملة معاك خطوة خطوة

تفضل بطرح ما عندك و انا ساتواصل معك بالسرعة التي تريدها

ادعوك الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس و خاصة العهد الجديد, الذي يتكلم بصورة خاصة عن المسيح و حياته و معجزاته
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر ومليون تحيه اخي والله ما بتقصر وكلك زوء
اول استفسار
الكتاب المقدس اكم واحد
بسمع انو في انجيل يوحنا وانجيل لوقا وانجيل متى
انا ايلي عندي متى
بس بدي افهم اي واحد لازم اقرء
وشو بختلف كل واحد عن التاني
والف شكر ايلك حبيبي
وشاعر اني رح اتوصل معك
وخلاصي رح يكون على يدك
كل الشكر والتقدير ايلك


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

love_moon قال:


> الف شكر ومليون تحيه اخي والله ما بتقصر وكلك زوء
> اول استفسار
> الكتاب المقدس اكم واحد
> بسمع انو في انجيل يوحنا وانجيل لوقا وانجيل متى
> ...


 
الكتاب المقدس هو واحد
انجيل متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا هي اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس, فالانجيل يعني بشارة, و كل من كتبة الاناجيل نقل و كتب بشارة المسيح, فالجميل ان كل الاناجيل تطابق و تكمل بعضها


للتعمق اكثر, راجع المواضيع التالية: 
انجيل واحد ام اربعة اناجيل ؟
الانجيل الواحد والانجيل الرباعي
لماذا هناك اربعة اناجيل 
لماذا اربعة اناجيل
انجيل واحد ام اربعة اناجيل ؟


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

حبيبي وصلت الرساله
وعن عم اقرء في الرابط ايلي اعطيتني اياه قبل هاد
وعم بقرء فيهم
بس شو بتعني كلمة السفر وكلمة الاصحاص
واشكرك على التواصل الرائع
الف تحيه ايلك


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

love_moon قال:


> حبيبي وصلت الرساله
> وعن عم اقرء في الرابط ايلي اعطيتني اياه قبل هاد
> وعم بقرء فيهم
> بس شو بتعني كلمة السفر وكلمة الاصحاص
> ...


 
كلمة سفر هي اسم الكتاب, فالكتاب المقدس مقسم لعدة كتب, و كل كتاب يحمل اسم
اذا كنت من خلفية اسلامية, فالسفر يقابل السورة في القران, طبعاً في التقسيم فقط و ليس في المحتوى و لا المعنى و لا اي شئ اخر

اما كلمة اصحاح, فكل كتاب مقسم لفصول, و الاصحاح هو رقم الفصل في كل كتاب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

حبيبي افهمت عليك اشكرك من كل البي
هيني عم اقرء 
في الكتاب المقدس 
اشكرك على التواصل واشكرك لانك شاعر معي
وعم اتساعدني خطوه في خطوه شكراً حبيبي كتير
وانا عم اقرء لاحظت انو في الكتاب المقدس
بحكي انو اليسوع هو ابن الله
وستنا مريم حملت من روح القدس
هلاء ممتاذ كتير وحلو كتير
بس ليش انا بسمع المسحيه بحكو انو الله المسيح
والمسيح هو الله
ممكن تشردني
انا متعلق كتيررررررررررررررررر في هذا الموضوع
ولا شك انو موضوع حياة كامله ومش في السهل انو الانسان يغير بيوم وليله لازم يقرء ويقرء ويسأل وحتى من جواته يشعر في ارتياح
وانا فعلاً لما بحكي بموضوع ستنا مريم والسيد المسيح
كتيرررررررر بشعر في ارتياح وخاصه وانا جواة الكنسيه لما بكون اتأمل كل شي في الكنسيه
اشكرك على التواصل


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

ربنا ينور قلبك ​


----------



## love_moon (21 يونيو 2008)

تسلمي ميرنااا
وربنا يسمع منك
تحياتي ايلك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



على فكرة لو صليت له و سألتو  بأيمان و احتياج مش راح يتركك..
ايش رايك اليوم قبل ما تنام تصلي بصدق و ايمان عشان يرشدك له و تكون كلمات نابعة من قلبك؟؟؟ 

على العموم (الله ظهر في جسد المسيح) يعني روح المسيح هي روح الهية فالمسيح هو الله
المسيح لاهوتي و ناسوتي....الناسوتي اللي هو جسم المسيح و اللاهوتي هو روح المسيح 

و عندما نقول انه ابن الله لم نقصد ابدا ان الله تزوج مريم (حاشا الله) 
مثلا انا يسموني بنت العراق..هل معنى ذلك ان العراق تزوج؟ اكيد لا..لكن معناه اني من العراق....فأبن الله هنا تعني ان المسيح هو من الله


و تقول ما افتهمت عن الخطايا و الغفران 

في المسيحية كل شي يعطيك القصة من البداية للنهاية
لما ادم و حواء اخطأ في الجنه الله طردهم و كان ما راضي عليهم 
فابتعد الانسان عن الله عن جنته و عن كل شي....و هذا كان في العهد القديم.....عهد موسى عهد الناموس عهد الشرائع القاسية....
فالناس كانوا يقدمون الذبائح لله لارضائه (بس ذبائحم ما كانت كافية لرجوع علاقة الناس بالله) 
 (لان المقدم للذبيحة يجب ان يكون بار ليبرر الناس اجمع..يجب ان يكون بلا خطيئة ليحمل الخطايا)....
و الله وعد الناس بذبيحة تبرر الناس و ترجع العلاقة مع الله...
ففي العهد الجديد عهد النعمة عهد مجيء المسيح البار الــ بلا خطيئة و انصلب كفارة عن خطايانا و هكذا رجعت علاقة الانسان مع الله

ربنا ينور طريقك و يرشدك لطريق الحق​


----------



## sharkasi (22 يونيو 2008)

صباح الخير جميعا وخصوصا كاتب هذا الموضوع...
ردود الاعضاء كله جميل وانا كنت رح أقرأ الموضوع واطلع منه لولا اني حبيت أرد على الأخت الفاضلة عراقية للمسيح..
لا أدري لماذا الخلط؟!! وهذه فعلا أواجهها تقريبا كلما قرأت موضوعا هنا في هذا القسم (المتخصص بالرد على الاسئلة عن الديانة المسيحية فقط)...أجد اما تلميحا أو تصريحا...
لماذا تدخلين في كلام عن الاسلام.. الأخ يسأل عن المسيحية والمسيح والسيدة مريم العذراء البتول فلماذا تخلطين الاوراق وتتكلمين بكلام (لا أدري من أين استنتجتيه) عن الدين الاسلامي؟
صراحة لست أجد مبررا..
تلومون على المسلمين انهم يتدخلون ويقولون كلاما سخيفا لا يفقهون منه شيئا ( ولا ألومكم لأن هناك مشاركات مسلمة أستحي من نفسي حينما أقرأها ) ولكنكم تُدخلون الاسلام في الاسئلة المسيحية الصرف..أعتذر لك أختي ان احتديت ولكنها ملاحظة أحببت أن أوصلها لحضراتكم ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير..فعلا...
شكرا لكم على سعة صدوركم


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



sharkasi قال:


> لا أدري لماذا الخلط؟!! وهذه فعلا أواجهها تقريبا كلما قرأت موضوعا هنا في هذا القسم (المتخصص بالرد على الاسئلة عن الديانة المسيحية فقط)...أجد اما تلميحا أو تصريحا...
> لماذا تدخلين في كلام عن الاسلام.. الأخ يسأل عن المسيحية والمسيح والسيدة مريم العذراء البتول فلماذا تخلطين الاوراق وتتكلمين بكلام (لا أدري من أين استنتجتيه) عن الدين الاسلامي؟
> صراحة لست أجد مبررا..




اهلا اخي العزيز

اسفة اخي العزيز ان كان كلامي جرحك؟ لكني احببت ان اعطي مثال للاخ صاحب الموضوع لاوضح المسالة و اقربها له

اما ان كان ذلك ازعجك فوعد مني اني راح امسح الجزء اللي يتكلم عن الاسلام 


سلام المسيح​


----------



## sharkasi (22 يونيو 2008)

لا أجد كلاما أقوله بعدما رددت بهذه الطريقة الراقية...فعلا أخجلني أدبك وذوقك..
أعتذر مرة ثانية ان كنت احتديت معك 
شكرا لك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

الأخ الفاضل / شركسى
+++ إسمح لى بتوضيح نقطة صغيرة ، وهى أنك عندما تتحدث لشخص عنده معلومات مسبقة عن موضوع حديثك ، فإنك تضع تلك المعلومات المسبقة فى حسابك ، فتوضح وجهة نظرك -- من جهة -- وتوضح موقعها من معلوماته المسبقة ، من جهة أخرى .
+++ فإن كان كلامك يتوافق مع ما تعرف أنه يمتلكه من معلومات مسبقة ، فإنك تربط هذا بذاك ، من أجل تسهيل وصول المعلومة إليه .
++++ وإن كان كلامك يتعارض مع معلوماته المسبقة ، فإنك تحاول تصحيح معلومته المسبقة ، لكى تتخطى نقطة التعارض .
+++++ وفى الحالتين ، ينبغى أن يكون الهدف : ليس التجريح ، بل التوضيح .
+++++ فإن تصادف أن كانت المعلومة المسبقة ، مبنية على خطأ فادح ، فإضطررنا لتوضيح ذلك ، فإننا نفعل ذلك بإسلوب التلميح وليس التصريح المؤلم ، تاركين له حرية الإختيار بين القبول والرفض ، وأيضاً حرية الرد ، بشرط أن يكون رداً منطقياً ، مدعوماً بما يثبته .


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر ايلك اختي عراقيه 
وفهمت عليكي
وانتي بتطلبي مني اصلي قبل ما انام
طيب ممكن خدمه
ممكن تحكيلي شو احكي قبل ما انام وكيف اصلي
وشو بترتب علي قبل الصلاة
يعني شو احكي 
افهمت علي
لاني ما بعرف كيف صلاتكم 
وانا بأنتظار الرد


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

اهاا الله ينور عليكي يا خيتي العراق
المسيح انصلب عشانااا 
وعشان احنا اخطئنا انلصب عشانا وضحى عشانا 
وعشان يغفر خطايانا
انا هلاء افهمت ليش انصلب
ضحى عشانا
ياريت الرد بخصوص الصلاة اختي عراق
لو سمحتي


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2008)

love_moon قال:


> الف شكر ايلك اختي عراقيه
> وفهمت عليكي
> وانتي بتطلبي مني اصلي قبل ما انام
> طيب ممكن خدمه
> ...


 
الصلاة لا تحتاج الى كلمات معينة, تستطيع ان تصلي و تتكلم لله و تفضح له في ما قلبك, كلمه و وضح له وضعك و احلامك و حبك له و اطلب منه ان يمد بيد المساعدة لينير دربك و يوضحه نفسه لك
اطلب منه ان يقودك الى الحقيقة اينما كانت..


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر حبيبي يا زعيم
زمان عنك
يعني الصلاة هيك بكل سهوله وبساطه
ما بدها وضوء ولا قبله 
طيب بشوو اناديه
يعني بأسمه يسوع
ولاا الرب
ولا شوو 
يعني اقول ياربنا
او ياربي
او يا يسوع
ولاا كيف حبيبي زعيم
انا امحضر كلام كتيرررررررررر ايله
وبشوفهم بنهايه الصلاة 
بحطو ايدهم على اليد اليسر واليد اليمنى وعلى الراس
بدايه من الراس
افهمت علي شو بقصد صح


----------



## استفانوس (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
احييك من كل قلبي لاجل السماح لاشراقة النور في قلبك
احب ان ارشدك لموضوع فيه تبدأ العلاقة الطيبة مع الله

صلاة من أجل طالبي النور والحياة


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر حبيبي استفانوس على التواصل
وانا دخلت على الرابط وعم اقرء ايلي مكتوب فيه
تحياتي لك 
من كل البي
الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر
عاجز عن شكرك 
سلم ونعمه
ما بقصود بها وهل بأمكاني انا اقولها ايضاً؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

سلام ونعمة
طبعا يحق لك 
المسيحية لاتحتكر شي
بل هي كلها عطاء
اما من اجل المعنى
فهذا نوع من انواع السلام
لاننا كمسيحيين نتقدم لكل الناس بالسلام والنعمة
بل تفرض علينا محبة المسيح محبة الاخرين والصلاة لاجل كل الناس


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2008)

لا يهم الاسم يا اخيما دام تخاطب الله, فالله يعرفك و يصغي اليك و لا يحتاج الى اسم ليلتفت الى طلباتك و صراخك
تستطيع ان تناديه بالرب, او يسوع, استعمل اي تسمية تريحك و تهدئ قلبك

كما قلت لك لا تحتاج الى سطور مصفطة لكي تكلم الله, كلمه و كأنك تخاطب صديق, اكشف له عن همومك  و عن احزانك و عن امالك و لا يهم ما تفعله من حركات بعد الصلاة, فحركة الصلاة بالاتجاهات الاربعة هي اشارة الى صليب المسيح و هي ليست واجبة التطبيق في الصلاة


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر ايلكم اخواني
انا شاعر انو ايلي اخوه 
جداد 
واخوه كلهم نور ايمان ويحبون الخير لي
الف شكر ايلكم 
ياريت من زمان حكيت معكم
ياريت من زمااااااااااان
سوف اصلي الليله قبل ما انام
تحياتي ايلكم جميعاً
بس لا تتخلوا عني خليكم بحدي علطول
تا ربنا يلهمني الصواب 
سلام ونعمه للجميع


----------



## استفانوس (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



my Rock قال:


> فحركة الصلاة بالاتجاهات الاربعة هي اشارة الى صليب المسيح و هي ليست واجبة التطبيق في الصلاة


 
اخذت بركة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



love_moon قال:


> الف شكر ايلك اختي عراقيه
> وفهمت عليكي
> وانتي بتطلبي مني اصلي قبل ما انام
> طيب ممكن خدمه
> ...



*يسعدنى المشاركة فى ذلك الموضوع
الصلاة فى المسيحية تعنى التواصل مع الله وتسبيحه
تكلم مع الله كأبن يتكلم مع أبيه, احكي معه عن كل ما تريده, أحكي له عن احزانك, عن افراحك, عن اشواق قلبك, عن همومك, والله سيصغي إليك, وسيتكلم معك فى قلبك, وستسمع صوته بقلبك, وستشعر بأحضانة كأب يحتضن ابنه*


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي صوت صارخ 
تحياتي ايلكم جميعاً
ما قصرتوا معي
الليله 
رح اصلي 
ورح افتح البي ورح احكيلووو كل شي
واديش انا بحبو ومتعلق فيه
تحياتي ايلكم جميعاً
ما قصرتوا معي يا اخواني


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



love_moon قال:


> ياريت الرد بخصوص الصلاة اختي عراق
> لو سمحتي



اخي العزيز الصلاة مو شي  تحفظ كلامه و تفكر في الكلمات اللي راح تقولها كما لو انك تدرس و تحظر للامتحان!!!! 

الصلاة شي نابع من قلبك

قل لله ما في داخلك و اتكلم عن الشي اللي مضايقك و اطلب منه اشارة لوجوده...
اطلب منه ان يعرفك الطريق الصحيح..اطلب انت منه الشي اللي تريده

ردد الكلمات اللي تريدها تكلم مع الله كما لو انه ابوك او صديق شخصي لك

و تقدر حاليا تصلي الصلاة الربانية 

أبانا الـذي في السمـاوات.. لـيتــقدس إسمك.. ليأتي ملكوتك..
 لــتكن مشيئتــك.. كما في السـماء كذلك على الأرض.. 
خبزنا كفافنا.. أعطينا اليوم وأغفر لنا خطايانا كــمـــــا نغـفر لمن اخطأ الينا .... 
ولا تدخـــــلنا في تجربة لكن نجــــنا من الشـــرير..أمين

ربي ينورلك طريقك و يفتح بصيرتك و نور قلبك و عينك​


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر عراقيه 
انا كنت هيك بدي اعمل بدي احكي كل شي في البي
بدون اي رقيب او شي
كأني بحكي عادي رح احكي كل شي عن ايلي تاعبني وعن مشاكلي
ورح افتحلو البي 
ورح احكي كل شي عندي ورح احكي هاي الكلمات كمان

أبانا الـذي في السمـاوات.. لـيتــقدس إسمك.. ليأتي ملكوتك..
لــتكن مشيئتــك.. كما في السـماء كذلك على الأرض.. 
خبزنا كفافنا.. أعطينا اليوم وأغفر لنا خطايانا كــمـــــا نغـفر لمن اخطأ الينا .... 
ولا تدخـــــلنا في تجربة لكن نجــــنا من الشـــرير..أمين

الف شكر ايلك عراقيه وله الجيمع
انا شاعر انو اصبح لي اخوان واصبح لي اهل في هذا المنتدى الطيب
تحياتي لكم جميعاً


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

اخي العزيز صدقني لن تندم ان صليت..فالله يستجيب لاي صلاة حقيقية نابعة من القلب

ربي معاااك و ان شاء الله تتعرف على الحق من الباطل​


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

اكيد خيتي مش رح اندم لاني اذا صليت رح اصلي من القلب 
وح تكون كل كلمه خارجه من البي اشي اكيد رح تكون نابعه من البي
لاني رح اتكلم معاه واحكي كل شي عندي بدون اي خوف 
وياااااااااارب ياااااااارب 
ارتاح لاني اكيد رح ارتاح
بس اتكلم معاه
والف شكر لك خيتي عراقيه
تحياتي ايلك 
وشو ببصير معي بخبرك اول في اول
لاني انا من زمان حابب احكي معاه
لاني حلمت في ستنا مريم كتيرررر
متل ما سبقت واتكلمت في بدايه موضوعي


----------



## صيدناوية (22 يونيو 2008)

الله معكم جميعا
شوف كيف حياتك بدها تتغير رح تنتقل من الموت الى الحياة  ستشرق حياتك فحافظ على النور الذي ستحصل عليه اذا آمنت بالنور 
ما في احلى من انك تحكي مع الرب صدقني انا دائما بحكي مع ربي يسوع وهو الوحيد يلي بكون مع في حزني وفي فرحي او بالآحرى بحولي حزني لفرح مو معقول لا يوجد فرح يعادل فرحك عندما تشعر بأن الرب يسوع يمسح دمعتك ويرسم لك ابتسامتك آ ه يا يسوع كل نقطة من دمي تصرخ بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع 
نصيحة يا اخي عيش فرحنا وشوف انك ولدت من جديد وسلام


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*

اكيد اخي العزيز خبرنا اول في اول وش راح يصير معاك ربنا ينور طريقك​


----------



## صوت الرب (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*




صيدناوية قال:


> الله معكم جميعا
> شوف كيف حياتك بدها تتغير رح تنتقل من الموت الى الحياة  ستشرق حياتك فحافظ على النور الذي ستحصل عليه اذا آمنت بالنور
> ما في احلى من انك تحكي مع الرب صدقني انا دائما بحكي مع ربي يسوع وهو الوحيد يلي بكون مع في حزني وفي فرحي او بالآحرى بحولي حزني لفرح مو معقول لا يوجد فرح يعادل فرحك عندما تشعر بأن الرب يسوع يمسح دمعتك ويرسم لك ابتسامتك آ ه يا يسوع كل نقطة من دمي تصرخ بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع
> نصيحة يا اخي عيش فرحنا وشوف انك ولدت من جديد وسلام


سعيد جدا بقراءة مشاركتك الرائعة
و أنا أشعر مثلك تماما 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

صيدناوية قال:


> الله معكم جميعا
> شوف كيف حياتك بدها تتغير رح تنتقل من الموت الى الحياة  ستشرق حياتك فحافظ على النور الذي ستحصل عليه اذا آمنت بالنور
> ما في احلى من انك تحكي مع الرب صدقني انا دائما بحكي مع ربي يسوع وهو الوحيد يلي بكون مع في حزني وفي فرحي او بالآحرى بحولي حزني لفرح مو معقول لا يوجد فرح يعادل فرحك عندما تشعر بأن الرب يسوع يمسح دمعتك ويرسم لك ابتسامتك آ ه يا يسوع كل نقطة من دمي تصرخ بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع بحبك يا يسوع
> نصيحة يا اخي عيش فرحنا وشوف انك ولدت من جديد وسلام



نيالك يا خيتي 
نيالك بجد 
يارب كون متلك وبوعدك الليله احكيه
ويارب افرح متل فرحك 
والبي تملاه السعاده متل سعادتك
الف شكر ايلك وله عراقيه اكيد 
رح اضل متواصل معكم
ورح احكيلك شو بصير معي اول في اول
بس باين عليكم السرور والفرح
وبتمنى اكون متلكم
ادعولي
وصلوو من اجلي 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## marianne11 (22 يونيو 2008)

*عفوا اخي و مع احترامي ليك انا شفت و قرات كل مداخلاتك مافيش ريحة الاسلام فيك. حتي في تحياتك شئ غريب فعلا و لا تنسى انه احنا ....*

*لا لغير المسيحيات *

*وممنوع كتابة المشاركة كلها باللون الأحمر*

*حرر بواسطة ...... fredyyy*


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

marianne11 قال:


> *عفوا اخي و مع احترامي ليك انا شفت و قرات كل مداخلاتك مافيش ريحة الاسلام فيك. حتي في تحياتك شئ غريب فعلا و لا تنسى انه احنا ....
> 
> لا لغير المسيحيات
> 
> ...


 
ما نسيت انو احنا مسلمين
احنا هون عم نتحاور
ما فيها شي ولا اطبيعة الحوار بتزعل
انا بسال عن اشياء ما بعرفهاا
هيدا اول شي تاني شي اخي العزيز
انا بعرف انك بتحب عيس وبتعشق مريم
بس انا ممكن بختلف عنك انو انا بحلم في ستنا مريم كتيررر
وانا متعلق فيها من زمان
ياريت تقرء موضوعي من البدايه
وفي النهايه هون مجرد حديث يا بقطنع يا اما لاء
وبخصوص تحيتي 
انا سألت شو بتعني سلام ونعمه
حكولي انها سلام متل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعني اول على اخر هاد سلام وهاد سلام
ومش غلط الانسان يعرف كل شي 
وانا بصراحه مرتاح له اخواني هون ومرتاح ايلك كمان
اول على اخر احنا هون مش بحرب
احنا هون بنتحدث وبنتشارك 
وانا متظر ردك اخي العزيز
تحياتي لك


----------



## maryanne_omega (22 يونيو 2008)

rbena ybrkk e7na f3ln mesh fe 7rb bs enta otlob men rbena eno yzhrlk nfso we mgdo we ykodk leh we ynwr 7yatk bs ana lya so2al enta bt7lm be om el noor ezay y3ny eah a7lamk  btshofha ezay btklmk msln wla btshofha bs   momken a3rf


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: Re: ارجو االانتباه و المساعده والتوضيح انا مسلم ولكن احلم في السيده العزارء من سنين*



maryanne_omega قال:


> rbena Ybrkk E7na F3ln Mesh Fe 7rb Bs Enta Otlob Men Rbena Eno Yzhrlk Nfso We Mgdo We Ykodk Leh We Ynwr 7yatk Bs Ana Lya So2al Enta Bt7lm Be Om El Noor Ezay Y3ny Eah A7lamk  Btshofha Ezay Btklmk Msln Wla Btshofha Bs   Momken A3rf



الف تحيه على مشاركتك الجميله
انا بشوفها في حلمي ما بكلمهاا
بشوف صورتها بتضحك
امامي
وبحاول امد ايدي عشان اطلع عندهاا
بتكون فوق وماده ايدها وعم ببتسم لي
انا بقوم من الفراش وبحاول امسك ايدهااا
واذا بتقرئي موضوعي من اليدايه بتشوفي اديش انا متعلف في المسيح وفي ستنا مريم العزارء
مش من اليوم او من سنه او سنتين لاء من زمان زمان
وما في كنسه هون ما زرتها ولا بروح عليها
وعندي صلبان كمان والكتاب المقدس كمان
وتسلمي على دعواتك الرائعه
الف تحيه ايلك
وبرد وبعيد وبحكي له الاخ ايلي قبلي اكيد احنا مش بحرب
ولا بنشبها انها حرب
وهو علق كمان على التحيه
طيب عفواً لما انت بتدخل على المنتدى وبتسجل بأسمك
بحيكلك الموقع مباشره سلام ونعمه صح ولا لاء
ليش ما علقت على الموقع وحضرتك مشترك فيه
ومش موضوعنا
تحياتي ايلك مين ما كنت تكون
وبتحكيلي انا مش مسلم كأني 
انت ما قرئت موضوعي من البدايه
وما شفت اني بسمع القران احتمال اكتر منك
وسامحني على الرد
يمكن كون زعلتك بجد سامحني
وبخصوص الحلم انا حكيتلك شو الحلم وانا بأنتظا ر ردك
وكلامي ايلي فوق موجه له الشخص ايلي قبلك مش ايلك
تحياتي ايلك


----------



## maryanne_omega (22 يونيو 2008)

klamk wad7 gedn we a2dr a2olk yab 7'tk enk btshof om el nor btd7klk we 7awl fe a7lamk twsl l2deha mesh bs fe a7lamk 7awel twslha we l2bnha mesh bs htmsk edeha fe a7lamk la2 tkoon lek om t7klha we tshklha hmomk rbena ynwr 7yatk we yft7 albk we ynwrlk tre2 el 7k we el 7'las 
we l2lhana el mod el da2m amen


----------



## love_moon (22 يونيو 2008)

امين ربي يسمع منك
واشكرك على كلامك كلامك بلسم لجروحي
كأنك شاعره فيه
ويارب اقدر المس ايدهاا
واشبك اصباعي في اصبعهااا
يارب
وانا رح احاول احكي معهااا
لاني ولا مره حكيت معهااا
بس انتي بتحكي عنها ام النور؟؟
هيك اسمها غير ستنا مريم العزراء
يعني بنقدر نحكي عنها ام النور
وصدقيني حكاية المنام هاي مش قصه ولاا كذبه ولا تأليف
انا من زمان هيك
حتى من صغيري
واهلي كتير كانوا  بوقت من الاوقات خايفين علي لشدة تعلقي في المسيح
ياريت الرد
انا بنتظر ردك
هل هي ام النور؟ بنقدر نقول عنها


----------



## love_moon (23 يونيو 2008)

harun Yahya قال:


> *# ............ #*
> *حرر بواسطة ..... Fredyyy*​


 
مين الشخص التاني حبيبي ايلي شهد على كلامك مين خيوو
ومين انت حضرتك وشو موقعك انت في العراب بتشهد اني مش مسلم اه
انتو ليش هيك
ليش انت حضرتك بتحكي انك مسلم ماشي
لو انت مسلم كان بتمسكني في ايدي 
وبتشردني
مش بتقاتلني 
اذا انت مسلم وهيك شو نحكي عن المسحيه
انا مسلم ومش انت ايلي بتقرر اذا انا مسلم او لاء
هيك انت بتخلي الكل يحكي عن الاسلام
روح يا شيخ
شوف كيف بعاملونا وشوف كيف طريقتهم في الكلام معنا
واحنا مسلمين وهما مسحيه
وشوف انت حضرتك كيف بتعاملني
وبتعقد اني مش مسلم وبتكفرني
روح يا شيخ
مشان الله ما تحكي
هو من اشي قليل الكل عم بتعلق في المسيح
من كلامك ومن تصرفاتك
عدي شو ما اتعدني مش هيك اسلوب الحوار مش هيك اسلوب الكلام
خديني على اد عقلي ارشدني اذا انت مسلم وخايف على خيك المسلم ايلي هو انا
مش تحكيلي انت انت ومش مسلم وتنزل نجر فيه
اتوكل على الله
وشكراً لمشاركتك الجميله


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2008)

*الأخ / *love_moon

*هل لديك سؤال لنساعدك كما طلبت*

*لتجنب المناقشات الجانبية الغير مُفيدة*


----------



## maryanne_omega (23 يونيو 2008)

love_moon  el 3zra2 mrym hya hya om el nor l2nha om el msee7 we el msee7 howa nor el 3alm howa ely bynwr lena tro2na fa tst7k an nnadeha om el nor we low edrt tlmha fe a7lamk aw 7ta fe salatk dymn 7awl totlob shafa3tha l2n shaf3tha m2bola wla tord 
salwatha faltkoon m3 gme3na amen  
we l2elhna el mgd el da2m amen


----------



## love_moon (23 يونيو 2008)

maryanne_omega قال:


> love_moon  El 3zra2 Mrym Hya Hya Om El Nor L2nha Om El Msee7 We El Msee7 Howa Nor El 3alm Howa Ely Bynwr Lena Tro2na Fa Tst7k An Nnadeha Om El Nor We Low Edrt Tlmha Fe A7lamk Aw 7ta Fe Salatk Dymn 7awl Totlob Shafa3tha L2n Shaf3tha M2bola Wla Tord
> Salwatha Faltkoon M3 Gme3na Amen
> We L2elhna El Mgd El Da2m Amen



الف شكر ايلك خيتي على التوضيح 
وانا ما بنكر اني صليت 
بس صليت عادي مش متل صلاتكم ولا متل صلاتي
حكيت عادي وقفت ورفعت ايدي وحكيت كل شيي
وارتحت كتيرر
وصحيت تاني يوم مبسوط
ورح احكيلك شو حكيت في التفصيل 
او على ما اذكر بلاني اتكلمت عن اشياء كتيرر
رح احكي كل شي 
بعد ردي هذا


----------



## ميس (23 يونيو 2008)

الى love-moon
انا كتير مبسوطة انه عم بلاقي ناس متلي,, انا قصتي بتشبه قصتك, بس ياريبت اقدر البس صليب, ما تتخيل قديش نفسي البس صليب برقبتي و اعلن مسيحيتي قدام الكل بس والله اهلي لو يعرفوا رح يهدروا دمي عالأكيد.
افرح يا مون,,, هاد الطريق الصحيح,,, رح يرتاح قلبك كتير بس تتاكد انه الله اختارك عشان تمشي عالطريق الصحيح و يخلصك ... 
من صغي و انا مقتنعة بانه الاسلام مشكزك فيه وكنت دائما احاول اوصل للمسيحية, بس ما كان عنا انترنت عشان ابحث و كنت بمدرسة اسلامية لا تعرف المسيحية , بعدين بلشت اتعرف عالمسيحية و جد هاد الاشي الوحيد المنيح اللي عملته بحياتي...
الله ينور قلبك كمان وكمان


----------



## love_moon (23 يونيو 2008)

ميس قال:


> الى Love-moon
> انا كتير مبسوطة انه عم بلاقي ناس متلي,, انا قصتي بتشبه قصتك, بس ياريبت اقدر البس صليب, ما تتخيل قديش نفسي البس صليب برقبتي و اعلن مسيحيتي قدام الكل بس والله اهلي لو يعرفوا رح يهدروا دمي عالأكيد.
> افرح يا مون,,, هاد الطريق الصحيح,,, رح يرتاح قلبك كتير بس تتاكد انه الله اختارك عشان تمشي عالطريق الصحيح و يخلصك ...
> من صغي و انا مقتنعة بانه الاسلام مشكزك فيه وكنت دائما احاول اوصل للمسيحية, بس ما كان عنا انترنت عشان ابحث و كنت بمدرسة اسلامية لا تعرف المسيحية , بعدين بلشت اتعرف عالمسيحية و جد هاد الاشي الوحيد المنيح اللي عملته بحياتي...
> الله ينور قلبك كمان وكمان



تحياتي ايلك خيتي ميس
القصه مش نيالي او نيالك او متلي ومتلك
او البس صليب او شي الشغله
نابعه من القلب سواء كان في صليب ام لاء
تاني شي انا عندي صلبان بس ولاا مره لبست واحد
لانو انا متلي متلك 
مسلم اذا وانا صغير صارت عندي مشاكل كتير لاني متعلق في المسيحه
بس الله ينور قلوبنا
بس انا فهمت من كلامك انك كنتي مسلمه وهلاء اصبحتي مسحيه ؟؟
؟؟؟
منتظر ردك
وربي ينور البك والبي والب الجميع


----------



## maryanne_omega (23 يونيو 2008)

harun yahya 
ya 3zezy ehda shwya  we meen al en el tre2 ely y7'leh moslm eno ytaml fe nor el shms we el ngoom we el gebal we el tbe3a ma yama fe 3olma2drso el 7gat deh we ll2sf homa 3lmanyeen y3ny 3lm we bs fe 7gata bt3'yr 7yat el ensan fe 7gat btms albk 
we ya a7'oya love_moon fe tre2k llmse7 htla2y 3kbat kteer we  l2n el mse7 al ed7'lo mn el baba el dyk l2nh was3 el babawe ra7b el tarekalzy yo2dy el alhalkwe ktheron hom alzeenyd7'lon mnhma adk al baba we akrb al trekalzy yo2dy elya al 7yahwe klelon hom alzeen ygedonh  
we l2l2na al mgd al da2m amen


----------



## harun yahya (23 يونيو 2008)

*# ..............#*

*لا لغير المسيحيات *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2008)

*يُغلق لعدم وجود سؤال*

*المشرف*


----------

